# Af?



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, my af finished New Year's Eve after our failed cycle this month, me and dh did the deed yesterday and I've noticed light watery spotting this morning  as it's been a while since the deed was last done I wasn't sure if it could be due to this after all that has been done through the ivf or whether I'm going to get a second af? Last time it took ages to sort out my cycle I'd gone from regular 25/26 days to every fortnight and as I could stil get pregnant naturally I want to give the best shot possible.
Does anyone have any advice?? We are having our follow up appt tomorro x


----------



## Maiko (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't say if it is normal or not, but I've been having the same problem.
After unsuccessful ICSI (chemical pregnancy) every time we do it I have spotting after...
It could be caused by the hormones...


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

It's horrible isn't it, I'll ask wen I go to the clinic tomorro


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It could just be that there was a little bit of blood left and doing the deed has caused the womb to contract and push the last bits out. Also, the cervix could have been softened by the drugs and caused the bit of spotting.

Good luck on your follow up xxx


----------

